# Raiola: "Non condivido mercato Milan, la punta dove è?"



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2017)

Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.

"Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"

*Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria?*


----------



## pisolo22 (4 Settembre 2017)

Quante sviolinate per Insigne speriamo che non si faccia abbindolare da questo viscido e lurido panzone, non c'erano dubbi che avrebbe criticato il mercato del Milan , non era nemmeno quotato. Chissà se vuole prendersi anche la procura di Sarri con Raiola non si sa mai dove si inizia e dove si finisce.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2017)

Mi sono fermato a Balotelli attaccante piu forte italiano


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Settembre 2017)

Come farà Fassone a dormire stanotte, dopo un mercato senza Emanuelson e Weiss?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Settembre 2017)

Ma quanto parla questo? Ma che vuole? 
Sempre a giudicare sempre e solo i fatti nostri, è proprio avvelenato


----------



## Crox93 (4 Settembre 2017)

Io confido sempre nel colesterolo


----------



## Black (4 Settembre 2017)

Balotelli miglior attaccante italiano.... ahahahahahahah


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"



Se dovessi dire quello che penso veramente, verrei bannato all'istante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Ma quanto gli brucia il culo a questo

Milan - Raiola 2-0, marcatori Donnarumma e Niang


----------



## Euridice (4 Settembre 2017)

La punta del Milan? Cutrone, Andre Silva e Kalinic in quest'ordine...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"



Un Signore...


----------



## neversayconte (4 Settembre 2017)

Euridice ha scritto:


> La punta del Milan? Cutrone, Andre Silva e Kalinic in quest'ordine...



tutte e tre che danno le piste a balotelli.


----------



## Milo (4 Settembre 2017)

Questo minaccia pure di portare via Insigne, secondo me tra non molto non lo sentiremo per molto tempo...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"



Il problema è Tavecchio che si addormenta in tribuna...ok.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Settembre 2017)

E un bel sticazzi ?
Lurido panzone, mi faccio bannare volentieri per te, maledetto ciccione spero ti venga un infarto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Settembre 2017)

Rivera andasse a quel paese? Ma chi si crede di essere Raiola? Porti rispetto, sto pizzaiolo. Pensa che avere tanti soldi significhi potersi permettere di sputare sentenze su chiunque? C'è una bella differenza tra essere uomini veri ed essere persone con un grosso conto in banca, questo non gli da il diritto di commentare qualunque cosa voglia, dato che non è competente.


----------



## Gatto (4 Settembre 2017)

Punto primo:lo sappiamo che senza il polpettaro ti senti piu' solo, ma devi farci l' abitudine. Del resto uno che avallava le mirabolanti campagne acquisti gallianesche non penso abbia titolo di parlare.
Punto secondo: sciacquati la bocca quando parli di Rivera. Lui ha fatto la Storia del calcio, tu invece sei solo uno squallido avvoltoio che parla senza cognizione di causa solo per i propri interessi.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2017)

Io non condivido il fatto che respiri, eppure continui a farlo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Settembre 2017)

Lui non capisce De Laurentisquando parla? Mentre noi davanti le sue proprietà dialettiche ci inchiniamo


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2017)

*Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria? *


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"



Rivera vada a quel paese? che vergogna, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca prima di parlare di Rivera...


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



.


----------



## danjr (4 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a Balotelli attaccante piu forte italiano


Tolto belotti chi e meglio? Ti prego non dirmi immobile che ho appena finito di mangiare


----------



## Marilson (4 Settembre 2017)

intendeva dire, "dov'e' la punta che gestisco io, a parte quella che avete comprato da Mendes?"


----------



## krull (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



Forse è il caso di dire a Donnarumma che deve far tacere il suo procuratore se non vuole che i tifosi (che comunque lo hanno riaccolto) cambino nuovamente idea. Non si può essere sotto attacco costante di questo squallido personaggio. Scommetto che se Mirabelli gli avesse ripreso Ibra non avrebbe mosso mezza critica alla società, anzi, ci avrebbe portato in palmo di mano. La fascia Donnarumma se la scorda.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Settembre 2017)

Ah ah ah ah...

La parte su Balotelli riesce ad essere persino più ridicola di tutto il resto...

Giocatore da lega pro... Forse neanche... Visto che lì si corre ed anche tanto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a Balotelli attaccante piu forte italiano



Io mi sono fermato alla prima riga..
Isco e Asensio che fanno i fenomeni della squadra bicampione d'europa e lui li paragona ai suoi, poi insigne che sta al napoli...
Vabbé, del resto è un mercante di carne..anche il macellaio se è disonesto ti vende la lonza per vitello..


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria? *



Donnarumma è meglio che cambi e in fretta o procuratore o squadra, nel secondo caso ce ne faremo una ragione. Questo parla adesso è non sortisce effetto ma aspetta che qualcosa vada storto, un paio di sconfitte e né approfitterà come uno sciacallo.


----------



## kipstar (4 Settembre 2017)

sono dell'idea che si da troppa importanza a quello che dicono i procuratori o al loro ruolo in questo calcio.
diamo più centralità ai giocatori. agli allenatori e alle società. lo so che poi nelle polemiche ci si sguazza a quattro mani però non credo valga la pena ragionare su quello che viene detto per questioni non di campo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Settembre 2017)

Lasciamo stare questo maiale, vuole solo un po' di attenzione e provocare.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2017)

dovrebbe essere più diplomatico. Non capisco cosa guadagni a mettere tensione ai suoi giocatori e creargli problemi con l' ambiente.

Non ha nessun guadagno, è solo fuori di testa.

Ma la spiegazione è semplice, è grasso, brutto come la morte, molto probabilmente schernito dalle donne da tutta la vita.

E' frustrato, ma ora è miliardario e nel suo piccolo molto potente: si prende la sua rivincita contro il mondo.

Da un lato lo capisco anche.


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Settembre 2017)

Magari ti scoppia il panzone lurida palta. Pazienza il ban


----------



## sacchino (4 Settembre 2017)

Raiola ...sei un pezzo di me.... sei un pezzo di me...


----------



## wildfrank (4 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Punto primo:lo sappiamo che senza il polpettaro ti senti piu' solo, ma devi farci l' abitudine. Del resto uno che avallava le mirabolanti campagne acquisti gallianesche non penso abbia titolo di parlare.
> Punto secondo: sciacquati la bocca quando parli di Rivera. Lui ha fatto la Storia del calcio, tu invece sei solo uno squallido avvoltoio che parla senza cognizione di causa solo per i propri interessi.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Rivera vada a quel paese? che vergogna, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca prima di parlare di Rivera...



Rivera che dopo 40 anni dal ritiro se entra in un luogo di calcio gli tributano un minuto di applausi immagino non avrà dormito per le offese di sua panzità raviolo....


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Settembre 2017)

Ancora per quest'anno se ne uscira' con sparate periodiche,fino a giugno,poi la sua juve portera' 75 pippi per il suo assistito e non lo sentiremo piu'.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rivera che dopo 40 anni dal ritiro se entra in un luogo di calcio gli tributano un minuto di applausi immagino non avrà dormito per le offese di sua panzità raviolo....


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> [...]
> 
> *Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria?*



Portaci 70 80 milioni per Donnaraiola, altro che scuse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria?*



Pronti con le scuse


----------



## sballotello (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



non abbiamo bisogno del tuo consenso, fattene una ragione


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria? *


Cosa cosa cosa?


----------



## AllanX (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



Dichiarazioni da uomo piccolo che, per tornaconto personale, non si fa problemi ad avvelenare l'ambiente per i suoi assistiti. Detto questo, che continui pure a rosicare, ritengo tutto ciò che esce dalla sua bocca della stessa rilevanza di ciò che esce dal suo didietro. Anche perché faccio molta fatica a cogliere la differenza tra le due parti. Riguardo le scuse a Dollarumma io, veramente, mi sarei aspettato le sue verso i tifosi e non viceversa. 
E poi anche un mononeurone capirebbe che un suo assistito non potrebbe mai essere capitano in una squadra deGallianizzata.


----------



## smallball (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...


dichiarazioni su Balotelli totalmente fuori dal mondo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



Gia la prima frase e fantastica. Insigne e Asensio sono proprio di parilivello. Certo.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ancora Raiola: la fascia di capitano per Donnarumma noi non l'abbiamo chiesta, ci è stata proposta e abbiamo accettato. Ma poi l'hanno data a Bonucci. Io e Gigio stiamo ancora aspettando delle scuse da parte della tifoseria milanista che ha insultato il giocatore in modo vergognoso, questa gente deve chinarsi e chiedere scusa perchè Donnarumma è rimasto al Milan per sua volontà. Aspettiamo scuse anche da buona parte dei giornalisti italiani, fanno la morale agli altri, perchè invece non si guardano un po' in casa propria? *



Ma questo qui sta delirando? 
È tornato alla carica all improvviso, probabilmente irritato dalla scarsa quantità di carne di ferragosto


----------



## ultràinside (4 Settembre 2017)

Ma quand è che l Uefa Fifa Fufa Fafa, fanno regole per bloccare questi procuratori ormai diventati i padroni del calcio ?

Riguardo Donnarumma, non ha fatto che ribadire , come detto anche da Fassone e Mirabelli, che Gigio ha sempre voluto il Milan, il macello lo ha creato lui.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Settembre 2017)

Io avrei chiesto scusa a Donnarumma solo se avesse tagliato i ponti con il maiale e avesse rinnovato senza clausola e senza fratello. Così no.
Ora lo vedo solo come un professionista che prende una valanga di soldi, finché resta al Milan lo sosterrò come tutti gli altri giocatori, quando andrà via lo tiferò solo in nazionale.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Settembre 2017)

Su Balotelli stendiamo un velo pietoso...

Il discorso su Ventura è condivisibile, giocare col 424 era un suicidio. Ma per me tra verratti-insigne e asensio-isco c'è differenza eh... verratti a dire il vero mi ha quasi sempre deluso in nazionale, non mi sembra (per quelle poche partite che ho visto) quel fenomeno che si descrive. Poi ha delle qualità eccezionali, ma non mi ha convinto a fondo (lo prenderei comunque subito se non fosse per il fatto che è di Raiola).
All'attaccante ha ragione in parte, perché non abbiamo ancora un bomber che di certezze sul suo score. Ma bisogna guardare tutta la squadra, non solo in attacco. Magari non ritiene il portiere all'altezza? 

Infine sulla fascia ha già risposto Fassone, se raiola non capisce l'italiano è un problema suo. E i tifosi non devono dare nessuna scusa, è già un tantissimo se hanno accolto Donnarumma così calorosamente.


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

cioe : perche non mi son preso io 20 mil di comissioni e 10 mil al anno per Ibra?


----------



## Igniorante (4 Settembre 2017)

Basta, per Dio, bisogna che la società risponda a questo suino. Non è possibile venire attaccati così ogni settimana. E serve anche che Donnarumma stesso faccia chiarezza su questa storiella della fascia e delle scuse che la tifoseria gli dovrebbe.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Settembre 2017)

parla di acquisti ma questo suino c'ha fatto perdere del tempo x confermare Donnarumma 
equivalente di un acquisto e il ragazzo per me non avrebbe fatto storie nel rinnovare


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...



Ma un procuratore può parlare cosi ?
Non voglio nemmeno commentare i contenuti.
Se tutti i procuratori fossero cosi chiacchieroni.... povero calcio.
Parla come se fosse il depositario dell'umano scibile in materia di calcio.


----------



## Symon (4 Settembre 2017)

Gli rode che Ibra non'è riuscito a rifilarcelo...Con tutto il rispetto x Ibra, ha 37 e una gamba rotta, ricomposta. Non c'è paragone con Silva...ne tantomeno con Kalinic a dire il vero.


----------



## addox (4 Settembre 2017)

È ancora avvelenato per la mancata polpetta su Donnarumma. Le cose che dice non sono neanche da commentare, sono solo idiozie.


----------



## AllanX (4 Settembre 2017)

Piuttosto qualcuno gli dica che ha dimenticato Mastour a Milanello e che quando vuole può passare a riprenderlo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (4 Settembre 2017)

ora si droga pure........azz!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Settembre 2017)

dà una certa soddisfazione vederlo rosicare.

e sciacquati la bocca quando parli di Rivera, lurido maiale.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ha parlato a *Radio CRC*, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni tra cui una battuta sul mercato del Milan.
> 
> "Insigne e Verratti non sono più scarsi di Isco e Asensio, anche l'Italia ha i suoi campioni ma se vengono fatti giocare fuori ruolo o in moduli non congeniali alle caratteristiche fanno fatica ad esprimersi. Il 4-2-4 è inadatto per loro, nessuno gioca così nel calcio moderno, è stato un suicidio tecnico tattico, il CT deve adattarsi a ciò che ha a disposizione, non il contrario. *Le critiche a Insigne per la 10? Rivera andasse a quel paese*, se ha il 10 vuol dire che se lo merita. Insigne fa vedere chi è ogni settimana. Tavecchio stava per addormentarsi in tribuna, lui che è il vertice della Nazionale. Sono questi i veri problemi, non Insigne. Balotelli è la punta più forte che l'Italia ha in questo momento, nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa, ma il CT non lo convoca.
> La Juventus ha una squadra molto forte, così come il Napoli che gioca benissimo, ma a Napoli è difficile vincere per le pressioni. Gli azzurri hanno un grande allenatore, Sarri, che però è all'ultimo anno lì, moltissime squadre lo vogliono e l'anno prossimo se ne andrà. Con De Laurentiis sono amico, ma a volte faccio fatica a capire cosa dice, si esprime in modo strano. Se passerò sul suo cadavere per portare via Insigne? Lorenzo ha un contratto di 4 anni, poi sarà libero di andare dove vorrà. La Roma sorprenderà tutti mentre *le milanesi mi lasciano interdetto. Non condivido affatto il mercato del Milan, dove è la punta?*"
> ...


Premesso che durante quel periodo assurdo alcuni hanno anche augurato cose molto spiacevoli a Donnarumma,e questo non dovrebbe mai accadere,se i tifosi dovessero chiedere scusa, dopo essersi sentiti presi in giro in quel modo, il "signore" in questione dovrebbe farlo per ogni cosa che gli scappa dalla bocca. Perché sì,perde sempre un'occasione per tacere.
A proposito di ciò tutto il resto è incommentabile, soprattutto la frase su Rivera.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Settembre 2017)

Da prendere a schiaffi da mattina a sera.


----------



## cubase55 (5 Settembre 2017)

Uno che esprime in questo modo su Rivera ed esalta il genio calcistico di Balotelli deve essere sottoposto a trattamento sanitario obbligatorio.
Come avevo già scritto , nel periodo della questione Donnarumma, il Milan dovrebbe ( secondo me deve) far sì che tutti i propri giocatori, che abbiano ancora questo procuratore lo cambino al più presto... Pena , la cessione.
Dove c'è lui ci sono sempre problemi creati ad arte per far sì che i suoi rappresentati cambino spesso maglia rendendogli laute commissioni.
Personaggio che rappresenta degnamente l'ignoranza assoluta applicata al calcio.


----------



## Eziomare (5 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo.
Non so cosa ne' come, ma la societa' dovrebbe adoperarsi per epurare questo soggetto dall'orbita Milan.
Che indicibile schifo.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Insultare Rivera che è stato uno dei 10 più forti della storia del calcio..


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2017)

Il discorso è semplice.

Raiola è avvelenato con il Milan, con la dirigenza del Milan, perchè non è riuscito a fare quello che voleva fare: portare via Donnarumma.

Ha perso, è risentito e non perde occasioni di sparare a zero. 

Nutro una speranza, Gigio tra qualche anno quando sarà più uomo e meno bambino (si può parlare di maturità quanto si vuole, ma un ragazzino resta un ragazzino....) e saprà prendere decisioni più con la sua testa spedisca sulla luna questo tipo qui.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Settembre 2017)

Fassone e Mirabelli sapevano a cosa andavano incontro. Ora devono essere bravi a non cadere nelle trappole di Raiola, che arriveranno puntuali. 

Alla fine le chiacchiere vengono spente dai fatti, e l'unico modo per spegnere Raiola sono le vittorie del Milan. Donnarumma non lo solleverà mai dal suo incarico e anzi sempre più giocatori lo vorranno avere come procuratore.


----------



## Gatto (5 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice.
> 
> Raiola è avvelenato con il Milan, con la dirigenza del Milan, perchè non è riuscito a fare quello che voleva fare: portare via Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Caro Jino credo sia difficile che Donnarumma si disfi dei Raiola, perche' vi e' molto legato.Detto cio', prima o poi, se ne andra' e la sua clausola ne e' la prova, ma per me va bene cosi. Per essere uomini simbolo di una squadra cosi importante come la nostra devi essere un uomo con le palle e non un bambinone con un procuratore affamato di soldi.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Caro Mino, sai quante cose non condividiamo noi di te..


----------

